# 1st Novice OB class with new training club was tonight, and what I learned...



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

I am driving 105 miles roundtrip for our hour long training every week for the next six weeks for an intro to novice OB class. I really like the instructor and she is thorough and detailed in her training.

What I learned in my first class: *It is not the dog. It is the handler.*  

My dog is freaking awesome. I am not. I hope to improve our awesomeness together, as a team, over the next six weeks. I fully intend to continue classes here until we are ready to trial unless (something unforeseen occurs), and hopefully become a member one day. 

It is well worth the two hour (roundtrip) drive.


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

So glad you had a good experience...especially after that drive! We're going back to school next week, too, with the hopes of eventually competing in OB and/or rally. It will be my 4-year-old GSD/Great Dane's fourth class and my 11-month old CO's FIRST! SO excited to get her started. Please continue to share about your experiences in class!


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

LOLOLOLOLOL

It is always us...that's the take home message I learned a while back when I started this crazy journey. Lars will make me a much better handler because he's so responsive to what I do body language-wise in both obedience and agility. 

Every dog you own teaches you something...that's the other take home message I have learned in dog sports. 

I'm so glad you love your class!


----------

